# Fav pasta shape?



## Piccolina (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I know this one is a tough to answer (I can't pick one, let alone 5 so I won't ask you to pick just 1 or 2 )...

But (if you eat pasta) what are your top favorite shapes, varities, or even flavours (spinach, saffron, squid/cuttlefish ink, etc) of pasta?


----------



## Rob Babcock (Aug 1, 2005)

I like faralle or bowtie pasta; it depends upon the dish, of course, but short, neat shapes are less messy.  And I can really make a mess!

Penne is good, too, especially mini penne.  I also like to use shells for some things.  When I was growing up my mom used to make what she called goulash, although I later learned it bore no resemblance to _real_ goulash.  It was basically burger browned with onions in tomato sauce, mixed into macaroni or shells and a can of corn.  To this day I have a soft spot for comfort stuff like that.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 1, 2005)

Linguine. From just Alio Olio to Bolognese, linguine can go with everything. Spaghetti is a close second.


----------



## luvs (Aug 1, 2005)

i love it all but my but my favorites are angelhair and my homemade spinach cheese ravioli.


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 1, 2005)

I buy only Spaghettini, thinner than spaghetti but much thicker than angel hair.  It has to be cooked al dente or I won't eat it. 
Also I prefer my pasta 'naked', just lightly tossed with olive oil and just a few ingredients.  I don't like tomato-based or cream-based sauces as it drowns out the pasta.  

The best pasta I had recently at a restaurant was spaghetti tossed in olive oil, chili, garlic, white wine, and fresh scallops. YUM!


----------



## GB (Aug 1, 2005)

Read what Rob Babcock said, but put my name there instead of his. seriously he said everything I would have said   Thanks for doing the typing for me Rob


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 1, 2005)

Tagliatelle, farfalle, rigatoni and ordinary penne and spaghetti.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 1, 2005)

cooking for one?  rotini or penne; cooking a potful?  angel hair to linguini.  whole wheat? sure.  flax seed/spinach, you betcha!  make my own? twice.  buy fresh?  often.  

salted water, no rinse, dress with sauce immediately.  (rinse for a pasta salad sure.)


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2005)

I love angel hair with something lite such as evoo, garlic,parsley..When I make my mom's and m-i-l's sauce, It needs a heavy pasta to hold it, so homemade ravioli, penne,  rigatoni, are what I use..I like to make home made pasta, but dry is perfect for the heavy sauces and great when you want pasta and just don't have time to make your own or the dish would not work with fresh. 

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 1, 2005)

Looks like I have company , as angel hair is my favourite pasta too! Followed closely by gnocchi, fusilli col buco (long threads of fusilli), gemelli, and farfalle...yum-yum I think I know what's on the diner menu tonight!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 1, 2005)

Linguini
Capellini
Penne
Orrichietti (love it in my Italian sausage, ricotta, mozzarella, egg, touch of tomato sauce, etc. casserole)
Rotini

I guess that's 5  - and for good luck Pappardelle


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 1, 2005)

Most of the pasta we eat here at home is Spaghetti.  I have some Basil growing, and I plan on introducing PeppA and her Mom (not sure about the boys yet) to the joys of homemade Pesto.

That said, I have soft spots for Linguine, Fettucine, Tortellini, and a few others.

I may have to do a Linguine/Tortellini combo with the Pesto.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Most of the pasta we eat here at home is Spaghetti. I have some Basil growing, and I plan on introducing PeppA and her Mom (not sure about the boys yet) to the joys of homemade Pesto.
> 
> That said, I have soft spots for Linguine, Fettucine, Tortellini, and a few others.
> 
> I may have to do a Linguine/Tortellini combo with the Pesto.


Allen, my 4 year old grandsons favorite pasta is pasta with pesto..He loves tortellini pesto salad, with tomato and extra pine nuts..He even likes diced tomato on his pasta and pesto..I bet your family will love your homemade pesto. 
kadesma


----------



## corazon (Aug 1, 2005)

I like penne the best.  Our two most common pasta dishes in this house are penne with fresh mozz, homemade pesto,  and tomatoes, my son's favorite meal is homemade macaroni and cheese.  Penne works well with both.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 1, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Most of the pasta we eat here at home is Spaghetti. I have some Basil growing, and I plan on introducing PeppA and her Mom (not sure about the boys yet) to the joys of homemade Pesto.
> 
> That said, I have soft spots for Linguine, Fettucine, Tortellini, and a few others.
> 
> I may have to do a Linguine/Tortellini combo with the Pesto.



We went through a period where all my son wanted for breakfast was cheese tortellini - twas fine by me!  Sometimes he wanted a little butter but most of the time it was just cooled.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 2, 2005)

I love them all...as long as they are not over-cooked!


----------



## jkath (Aug 2, 2005)

Pasta is my favorite comfort food!
I love it all, but here are a couple of favs:
*ravioli (especially the cheese variety, topped with alfredo (with a hint of nutmeg) and fresh romano on top
*linguine with most meat sauces
*tri-color rotini that has pepper in it, tossed into a pasta salad with sliced black olives, marinated artichoke hearts, roasted red and yellow bell peppers and a smooth red wine vinaigrette.


----------



## MochaBean04 (Aug 2, 2005)

i love small shells.  those are my comfort food.  when i was younger my mom boiled them, of course and fried them in a pan and then added ketchup. i dont know why but i love it!

i also love penne and beef ravoli. . .the only noodles i really dont like is elbows for some reason. . .


----------



## tweedee (Aug 2, 2005)

i never had a pasta i didn't like. i like it all.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 2, 2005)

> i never had a pasta i didn't like. i like it all



_Amen_  Great line tweedee!
[font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## amber (Aug 29, 2005)

Cavatelli, also called gnocci. It holds the pasta sauce really well.


----------



## TexCin (Aug 29, 2005)

Tough question alright! I love spaghetti, farfalle, Penne, and linguini. I'm making some Penne tonight. I like to just saute evoo and lots of garlic, cayenne peppers, and a few veggies and add either chicken or shrimp. Tonight...........it's shrimp!


----------



## Claire (Sep 12, 2005)

Angel hair, hands down.  Especially this time of year with basil plants and fresh tomatoes out my kitchen door.  I like it all, but I really have a thing for angel hair, especially when there are fresh veggies around.  It's a quick meal for one.  My favorite brand is Barilla, because it holds up to being refridgerated and reheated better than most brands.  

Pasta is a staple in our house, we love it all.  But when I'm cooking just for me, the angel hair comes out.  

Second favorite are small shells or elbows (I love the Mexican brand, of course I can't think of the name right now, also their fidello).  

But none of it is bad.  Least favorite would be big pasta -- caneloni, lasagna, big stuffed shells.  But calling this least favorite is like picking your least favorite child.  It's all great stuff.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 12, 2005)

Claire - but do you REALLY like angel hair?    Angel hair is my hubby's favorite - he doesn't care what the sauce is just make it angel hair!


----------



## corazon (Sep 12, 2005)

DH loved angel hair pasta for a long time and when I asked him why, he said it was because it cooked the quickest.  I like penne.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 12, 2005)

I absolutely love pasta dishes so......if I had to pick I'd say spaghetti, fettuchini, linguini, ravioli, and penne.


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 12, 2005)

I love pasta  My favorite shapes are Spaghetti, Tortellini, Canelloni and Casarecce


----------



## Constance (Sep 12, 2005)

Rob Babcock said:
			
		

> When I was growing up my mom used to make what she called goulash, although I later learned it bore no resemblance to _real_ goulash.  It was basically burger browned with onions in tomato sauce, mixed into macaroni or shells and a can of corn.  To this day I have a soft spot for comfort stuff like that.



My mom made that with spaghetti and no corn...she called it "slumgullion". I make it with elbow macaroni, spaghetti sauce, corn or beans with Velveeta Cheese on top and call it "Texas More" cause I learned to fix it in Texas, and everyone asks for "more". 

It's really hard for me to pick a favorite, but I use wide egg noodles more than anything else. I love bowties, shells, and all the rest.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 23, 2009)

barilla piccolini classics all of them: wagon wheels (#1 fav), bowties, penne and twists.

i also like small shells and thin linguini.


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm with Tweedee, I love all pasta.  My favourites are the thick ones, bucatini, perciatelli, campanelle, and the best is the long really thick macaroni.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 23, 2009)

Loprraine said:


> I'm with Tweedee, I love all pasta. My favourites are the thick ones, bucatini, perciatelli, campanelle, and the best is the long really thick macaroni.


 I LOVE YOUR SIG!!


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 23, 2009)

spaghetti rigatte or linguini


----------



## bigdaddy3k (May 25, 2009)

For Italian I personally enjoy simple spagetti but I do like the silliness of cellentani. The elongated macaroni and ridged texture on the outside has a fun feel in the mouth.

I have not found a favorite asian pasta as I like them all.


----------



## MomsKitchenAndStuff (May 25, 2009)

Ooooo! Angelhair! Ever since I was a little girl. I used to ACTUALLY think it was made from an angel's hair and that it would make me better behaved.


----------



## Scotch (May 25, 2009)

I like them all, but I tend to favor thicker, chewier pastas. One of my favorites is Orecchiette, or Little Ears, a thick, cup-shaped pasta that's about the size of a dime or slightly larger. It's great for capturing and holding thick, hearty sauces, as in this recipe, a family favorite:

*ORECCHIETTE CON BROCCOLI E SALSICCE
*_(Orecchiette with Broccoli & Sausage)

_1 bunch fresh broccoli (about 3 or 4 stalks)
2 tablespoons olive oil
3 garlic cloves, minced or pressed
½ pound sweet Italian sausage (turkey sausage is fine)
½ cup water
Salt & fresh pepper to taste
1 pound orecchiette or other cup-shaped pasta, such as small shells
½ cup grated Romano cheese (or parmesan)

Cut stems off broccoli; peel and slice center stem into rounds. Cut stalks into
serving-sized pieces. Place broccoli in steamer, or bring a pot of water to a
boil.

Steam or boil broccoli until it's tender but still crisp. Remove broccoli and
chop into medium-fine pieces. You should have about 3 cups, but the
amount isn't critical -- 2 to 4 cups would be OK. Set aside.

Remove casings from sausages and coarsely chop the meat. Set aside.

Warm oil in a medium skillet or large saucepan over medium heat; add
garlic and stir until it becomes fragrant, about 30 to 60 seconds.
Add the chopped sausage to the pan and sauteed over medium heat until
it loses its pink color.

Add to the pan the chopped broccoli, the water, and salt and pepper to
taste. Bring to boil, reduce heat to a simmer, cover, and cook until the
broccoli breaks down and forms a thick paste; use a cooking spoon to help
break it up from time to time as it cooks. Add a bit more water if it begins to
dry out. This will take 10 to 20 minutes, and the end product will be a thick
green sauce with pieces of sausage floating in it.

In the meantime, bring a large pot of water (about 8 quarts) to a boil; add 2
tablespoons of salt. Then add pasta and cook according to package
instructions. Pasta should be al dante, still a little firm when you bite it.

Drain pasta, add broccoli/sausage mixture and grated cheese. Toss until
the cheese melts, and serve.


----------



## Claire (May 26, 2009)

Yes, Kitchenelf, I do like angel hair best.  I just think it goes with fresh (or even frozen) veggies best, and you can boil it in seasoned broth and it absorbs it well.  But seriously, I almost always just make if for myself.  I tend to wake up hours before my husband, and it is often the meal I make for myself.  Angel hair, frozen brocolli (in the winter,, in the summer it is fresh tomatoes and basil), and a tossing of some sort of strong cheese (blue, parm, asiago, romano), olive oil, hot peppers (dried in the winter, fresh in the summer).  Greens (sometimes leftover Greek salad from a restaurant meal, but again, in summer, something from the garden).  BUT I do have to say, I make this for myself and not often for anyone else.  It is too easy to overcook when you're making a lot of it.  It goes from perfect to mush in seconds.  My family and friends aren't crazy about it, and I think it is for that reason, they've mostly had it over or under cooked.  So when making pasta for friends and family, I go with what I consider a heartier pasta, something that can stand up to being boiled then baked.  But if I'm just cooking for me, it is angel hair, olive oil, and vegetables, a strong cheese, and spices; and I can make myself a meal before my husband even wakes up.  15 minutes or so.


----------



## ChefJune (May 26, 2009)

call me silly, I like angel hair least.  My preference, like Scotch, is generally for the thicker, chewier shapes, like strozzapreti.

However, I love linguine and fettuccine for brodos and seafood dishes. 

Linguine with clam sauce -- both red and white -- rank among my favorite foods.


----------



## kadesma (May 26, 2009)

I love angel hair, I will eat a heavier pasta, but don't enjoy it as much and I never eat lasagna...DH loves any type of pasta as do my kids..When I fix angel hair it's usually with evoo, red pepper flakes,roasted veggies or just a simple fresh tomatoes and basil, my favorite. I'll make any kind you like though if you come visit..Even homemade ravioli.
kadesma


----------



## bigdaddy3k (May 26, 2009)

kadesma said:


> I love angel hair, I will eat a heavier pasta, but don't enjoy it as much and I never eat lasagna...


 
Never eat lasagnia? 

I'm sorry, I thought I read that you never eat lasagnia. OMG 

When I die, I want to be buried in the following manner...

Sauce, pasta, sauce, cheese, me, pasta, sauce, cheese, me... Repeat until you run out of me then add one more layer of pasta sauce and cheese. Bake until I'm golden brown and in heaven.


----------



## kadesma (May 26, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Never eat lasagnia?
> 
> I'm sorry, I thought I read that you never eat lasagnia. OMG
> 
> ...



You read me right..I never ever eat lasagna..Most of the people who have made it  {lord this is going to sound awful} don't make the sauce like we do..I make my mother in laws and my mom's pasta sauce..It's rich with imported mushrooms, super thick with meat that melts into it,it's  brown not red from the broth of the mushrooms, and so tasty you could eat it alone..I've made lasagne  a few times, I really don't even care for ravoili and I make those as well. I guess it's the heaviness of the pasta...I now feel guilty and  I need to get in and make my family several batches I know they will love it so now i'm on the hook..
kadesma


----------



## jet (May 26, 2009)

My favorites are radiatore and angel hair.  Unfortunately, I can no longer find the radiatore, so I've started using rotini.


----------



## Claire (May 27, 2009)

I'm not real crazy about lasagna or the stuffed pastas, but do make them on a regular basis -- a few times a year during the cold months.  Almost everyone I know loves it when I make them, and once threw a three-lasagna party at the holidays (regular meat-and-mushroom red sauce, my normal; seafood in a cream sauce, and a vegan version).  Now that someone mentioned it, I haven't seen radiatore recently either; I used to make a great pasta salad with it.  I can't say I've really looked, just think it dropped out of sight.  The fact is, I don't dislike any of it, just that some, if left to cook just for me (that would be tragic, and I'm not kidding, I love to cook for friends and family) I wouldn't make lasagna or stuffed or baked pasta dishes.

I like most Asian noodles as well with few exceptions.  I really don't like thick rice noodles, which is no biggie because you seldom see them outside of a large cities China Town or Hawaii.  But the others, rice vermicelli, bean threads, udon and other Japanese buckwheat noodles; I like them all.


----------

